# Speed volume=mystery on 04 745Li...



## kimer12345 (Mar 13, 2004)

Alright, I've owned this car 3 weeks now, and *still* cannot figure out how the "speed volume" feature works. The manual is a joke with regards to this, doesn't explain anything. And it's not an obvious thing either...

It has 6 settings for speed volume. However, how/when do you set it? when the car is standing still? when you're at the target speed where you want the volume to crank up? how/where do you specify how much the volume increases?

I've played around with this for days, and cannot figure it out... Has anyone mastered this? I get the feeling that a lot of these features end up not getting used, as they are not readily apparent instruction-wise in the manual, nor intuitively.

Another issue is the cell phone "voice dial" activation... and soft-pauses, how to use?!? (see my other post)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

You're not actually supposed to hear the system adjust the volume... The higher the number you select, the more it is going to compensate for increased speed, so at 1 bar volume will not change much if at all, at 6 it compensates the most...

At least that what I've found out, like you say, manual is more than vague on this point.\

Edit: Also, it doesn't matter when you change this setting. And this is not a 7er only problem, you should try adjusting this feature on an 3 series. It's not mentioned in the manual at all, as far as I remember.


----------



## drbmw (Oct 12, 2003)

Set it at 5 and forget it. I figure the volume will go up according to higher speed, but not at the maximum, in case I have passengers and want to have a conversation. This is one feature you play with initially, and then forget about.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

The manual for the 7 isn't really that good in explaining things. I just set the sensitivity to 6. I noticed how convenient it is today when driving with the two front window's down and the sunroof open on the expressway, as the outside noise grew the volume of the speakers adjusted themselves. Pretty neat feature i guess.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

kimer12345 said:


> It has 6 settings for speed volume. However, how/when do you set it? when the car is standing still? when you're at the target speed where you want the volume to crank up? how/where do you specify how much the volume increases?


Those 6 settings refer to the amount of adjustment, 1 being the least and 6 being the most. Each time you hit a pre-defined speed range, the volume will get bumped by that amount. How to set it should be documented in the manual, either your car manual or the one specific to your Business unit or nav unit. (My 2004 330i has the speed setting documented properly.)

*Your goal is to set the adjustment value so you do not notice the volume changes at all. Personally, I set it either at 1 or 2.*

Starting from a standstill, set the volume to a comfortable level. Then start accelerating. As you go faster, you'll notice the *perceived* volume of the audio either gets noticeably louder, stays roughly about the same, or gets drowned out by road, wind, and engine noise. If things get noticeably louder, drop the adjustment value. If things get drowned out, raise the adjustment value. If you notice no perceived difference, then it's perfect.

(You could also do it backwards, setting the volume while at speed, then coming to a stop and seeing if the volume got too soft, or if it's too loud when stopped, or if it's perfect.)


----------



## Tamer (Apr 14, 2004)

*I didnt feel the volume change too*

i didnt hear the volume increase but i said whatever it must of changed without me noticing it and now when i read your message i remmebered. i usually set it on 6 but it doesnt affect the sound. weird!!


----------

